# Making my own light box



## Flexible196 (Feb 28, 2017)

I do alot of product photography for the reviews I do and so far I have 3 softbox lights I use, I was looking at light boxes at the local store and was impressed by them.  However even the biggest ones they had were too small.  The biggest thing I do pictures of is full tower computer cases, monitors and tech products of that size.   So what I was thinking of buying 2 4x4 foot sheets of white acrylic that is a matte finish so I wont have reflection issues and then position the soft box lights around this  where one of the panels would be  under the product and the other behind it and possibly use some reflective panels on the sides if needed to give me even lighting and remove any shadows. I was wondering if anyone has done this or what other ideas I should consider.  I already looked at the tables where it uses a thin flexible white background but ruled this out because it wouldnt hold 50 or so pounds!


----------



## Don Kondra (Feb 28, 2017)

ALZO Light Tent 48 Inch Cube Kit with Background Paper

Cheers, Don


----------



## Flexible196 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hey Don, thanks for the input however the issue I see with this is durability and ability to move things in and out easily. like I said some of these PC builds I have to do pictures of are 50 pounds and sometimes more which is why I was exploring my idea.  Also the fabric on ones like what you showed looks like they would rip easily on the computer case when moving it in and out which is why I am exploring thick hard 1/4"acrylic sheets.  I have used backgrounds and paper and they last about a month before they get torn up.  And this acrylic I have been looking at even when scuffed it is not visible.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 28, 2017)

This: Shooting Light Tables Pro Product Photography Lighting Tools Mantis Manfrotto Foba Studio Lighting System

Or on the cheap: How To Build A 30$ Still Life Photography Folding Table - DIY Photography


----------



## Flexible196 (Feb 28, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> This: Shooting Light Tables Pro Product Photography Lighting Tools Mantis Manfrotto Foba Studio Lighting System
> 
> Or on the cheap: How To Build A 30$ Still Life Photography Folding Table - DIY Photography


I have looked at these however like I mentioned some of the PC systems I do pictures of are close to 50 pounds and this type of setup is designed for lightweight items!


----------



## table1349 (Feb 28, 2017)

Mine has had well over 100 lbs on it.  The table is thick clear plexiglass with the white acrylic over the plexi.


----------



## Flexible196 (Feb 28, 2017)

How often does it have heavy metal objects on it and how resistant is it to scratching and scuffs


----------



## Dave442 (Feb 28, 2017)

You can get plexiglass that will easily hold 50 pounds. The 1/2" thick stuff holds up to hockey players slamming into it.  

It will scratch if what you are sliding over it is harder than the plexiglass, looking at the Mohs scale I see that steel is harder than plexiglass, with plexiglass about the same as copper. The easiest would be to do your own test with some pieces of scrap plexiglas (a lot of places that make things with plexi will give away the scraps). 

You can also buff out scratches in plexiglass.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 1, 2017)

Flexible196 said:


> How often does it have heavy metal objects on it and how resistant is it to scratching and scuffs


How often?  When needed, can't give you an actual number.  As for scratches I always have the white acrylic on top of the plexi so it doesn't scratch or gouge. 

If you are worried about weight look at cast Acrylic.  You can easily get that in thicknesses of 3".


----------

